# Stepheus's 4ft



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been running this 4 ft tank for a long time, but I dread doing anything to it bc hardscaping a 4ft costs a bomb. I was lucky enough to bump into some DW on a fishing trip! After a while of soaking, and washing the DW, I decided it was time to do the tank.

1st I pulled out what wasnt in the picture of the aquascape I had in mind, pulled out some tonina, a lot of tenellus, blyxa, hygrophylia, cyperus helferi etc...i dint even know I had so many types of plants in there!

...and was left with alternaria and glosso.

















Found some java fern growing in another abandon tank, and threw in the anubias afzeli. Arranged some rocks and I ve got what it is in the pic a few weeks ago!









Right side...









Left side...









I am housing some plants in the tank now. So, it kinda looks messy. I will post more pics of what it currently looks like when I cleaned it up a bit. Tell me what you think! Please! Thx


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like it so far. The wood looks really nice the way you have it arranged. That is the most compact lotus I've seen. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Doode your tank look sweet, I like that last picture. Look very natural and realistic.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

looking cool. obviously it would look even better once the plants have filled in a bit. i particularly like the way you have arranged the red plants along the wood on the right hand side. 

is that really a lotus?!! never seen one like that.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

SUBORPHAN said:


> is that really a lotus?!! never seen one like that.


I thought it was a Echinodorus that was growing very compactly!!!
Amazing growth pattern.

I love the tank, the driftwood is superb and so's the planting. Once it fills in that angel's going to have a great home!

The only slight negative in my mind is the rocks. There seem to be quite a few and they're all different to each other. IMHO it would look a lot better if you got the same kind of rock so that they are a bit more harmonious. Or maybe just remove the most different, lightest coloured ones and try to find ones the same as your favourite colour. Of course, if you like the variety don't, that's just what I'd do! I had a tanganyikan tank of all rocks that I just didn't like, until I got rid of all the rocks and put all the same kind of rock in, it looked ace.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I was quite nervous before I decided to show the pic of this tank. All your kind comments helped! Thanks. I cleaned up some of the plants that I was housing it there today, moved them to a happier home.

Will take a picture when some of the plants I trimmed and repositioned grow back to their natural state. Ed seeley, I ve removed the rocks

The bunch of red leaves in the middle of the tank is tiger lotus. The tab ferts I use on it is of some Siamese brand I got easily from nurseries in Malaysia... at least from my area. The company that manufactures them dint even bother translating anything on the packaging to English. Lol. Been using the ferts for a while now for some pond lotus I have outdoors. It grows all plants from the lotus family like crazy :heh: , not so with any other plants.

Will post more pics soon  I find this one quite amusing bc the angel fish looks dazed from looking at some black skirts I recently added into the tank.








Would love more comments! rayer:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

stepheus said:


> Will take a picture when some of the plants I trimmed and repositioned grow back to their natural state. Ed seeley, I ve removed the rocks


I feel a bit guilty! I think some rocks would be good, and you positioned the large ones superbly. I just meant to use the same kind of rock for a bit more harmony and a much more natural effect, know what I mean? You rarely get different rock types together in nature, they are usually all the same type in any one area. Those three largest left of centre were ok, but if you got three of the same type of rock and placed them there it would really look good.

I wish we could get some of that fertiliser over here - my lilies grow well, but never that compact!

Overall mate, I think this will be a really great tank.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

*Update!*

Ed! The rocks are still there, what I meant was, I removed the ones that were a bit out of the usual color, and rearrange the others. Nothing to feel bad about there. Heh.

Was looking at my tank today and thought, hey why not an update. Currently looking subtly different from the 1st pics. Glosso has grown in, moved the eleocharis to the focal point on the right and started to grow some of the alternaria on the left.









...I also added a new lily! Not too sure of the scientific name, but this is a juv plant. The leaves are massive once they mature, but I ll be training it to be small.









Close up to one of my fav focal point.









Sorry for the bad quality of the pics. Thats all i can get out of my sony W30 digital compact cam. Planning to ask a fren to practice her skills on my tank. Please leave comments! Really wanna work this tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

stepheus said:


> Ed! The rocks are still there, what I meant was, I removed the ones that were a bit out of the usual color, and rearrange the others. Nothing to feel bad about there. Heh.


Phew! [smilie=r:

I really like this mate, looking superb. Including your angel, who really seems to be showing off!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks very nice, love all the color and plants look very healthy too!


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks gorgeous! What do you have growing along the driftwood? just java fern?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, it's only jave fern. Its a smaller version as compared to the ones I use to have. The ones in my tank are having a challenging time, acclimating to a warm 28~30C. Its growing tho.

Thanks ed, Lindac and excaliborg for your replies. Hopefully, I will be financially able to get better lighting i.e. not pink lighting or at least get some different tubes to mix to get a greener light temperature. Will also get better pictures when the glosso fills out.

Still looking to getting the X factor to a planted tank. Anyone can suggest anywhere I could improve?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks so nice. Looking forward to the next update! Congrats on a very good looking tank


----------



## darkages (Jul 30, 2006)

Right side...









Great plants you have there!
1 question:
What's the plant in red at the back together with the java fern? Color looks amazing!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Daniel =) Call me when ur free, we ll trade plants or something. Heh

The plant at the back of the java fern is Alternanthera Reineckii. Its fairly easy to grow, plus its a slow grower! Thus a plus for me there - less work. Thanks for the comments


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is what it looks like today. Not much difference from what it was previously, but I figured that the tank needed a bigger picture as the one before this werent too clear.









The next time any pictures will be taken for this tank will be by one of my friends who has a better camera than mine. I am just not use to shooting a tank from a huge distance to get the whole length of it. Please leave some comments =)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks nice and healthy... I like the way the school of tetras are following the Angel; looks like she has babys following her.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Lovely tank and fish. I really like the right side, the contrast between the A. reineckii and the ferns is wonderful. That lotus is great, I've never seen such a compact growth habit from one before. The left side seems a bit too horizontal - are there plants behind the wood that haven't grown up yet?


----------



## Brianemone (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont like angel fish at all but your tank looks stunning, love the water clarity and tank layout.


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW!!!I love the fact that you have before and after shots! Your tank looks stunning!!!!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Trenac, c_s gardener, Brianemone thanks for the compliments. I grew a connection with the angel fish btw. I cant leave it the tanks other then my main tank with her =/ I thought it was appropriate to have the angel fish as a focus in this tank rather than a full school of black skirts.

Whoa...soulmia...all my posts are on the 1st page. heh. Thanks. Glad you like my tanks =)


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

I really like the design of your tank. The angelfish looks great as the focal point fish! I'm sorry if you've already answered this, but what type of and how much lighting are you using?


----------

